

Show HN: Dpadd, Goodreads for games, is now open to all - claytoncorreia
http://dpadd.com

======
snide
Hey this uses Giant Bomb data! You have no idea how hard it was to convince
the various business parties that a free API of video game data was a good
idea.

Glad someone is using it.

~~~
claytoncorreia
Dpadd wouldn't exist without it! Are you still at GB? I've been talking to
some folks over there about some opportunities with GB/Dpadd. Thanks for your
hard work!

-Clayton (Dpadd guy)

~~~
snide
I'm not. Left in March, but still show up on camera every once in awhile.

------
chadwickthebold
I'm not as interested in the social aspect, but oh my god have I been waiting
for a recommendation engine for video games for a looooong time. It's
especially a problem if you're running on an underpowered rig, where playing
the latest titles isn't always an option. This will be great if they can
somehow provide a netflix-esq 'play this next' based on your past playing
stats. I've discovered some great games like Hearts of Iron II, Mount & Blade
just through pure chance. Providing new (read:younger) gamers with a way to
discover games made prior to ~2009 would be a big boost for all parties
involved.

~~~
claytoncorreia
Great thoughts, thanks! Better recommendations will come with time for sure.
Currently recommendations are focused on what the community is doing but as
the user base and data grows we'll be able to do some more interesting/useful
things. Cheers! -Clayton (Dpadd guy)

------
crowhack
Looks great. Probably too many features for my taste, as I deal with enough
social networks in my life.

For the past couple years I've been using
[http://www.backloggery.com/](http://www.backloggery.com/) to keep track of
what I am playing.

------
nollidge
Search function is kinda weird. From my journal, under Update Your Journal, I
searched for "space quest", and my game wasn't one of the five listed, but
there was no scroll bar or way to expand results. So I went to Browse and
searched there, and finally found "Space Quest: The Sarien Encounter" roughly
40th in the list.

The game also has 5 sequels which didn't show in the list (unless I didn't
scroll down far enough), not to mention it's one of several "quest" games
produced by Sierra. Would be good to show related titles on a game's page.

EDIT: also went to the "Space Taxi" page. There should be a clickable Platform
listed there, so I can go find more of my favorite Commodore 64 games.

------
radioact1ve
Looking good. I used raptr[1] way back in the day. It is any different? Not
sure how much they've change if at all since I used them.

[1] [http://raptr.com/](http://raptr.com/)

~~~
claytoncorreia
Good question. I've actually used Raptr before quite a bit. Here's how I see
Dpadd differentiating: With Raptr I set up all my gaming accounts and then
left and didn't come back. There was no reason to for me to return, it just
automatically pulled in all my gaming updates and organized them without me
having to be present. I want Dpadd to be more focused on discussion/sharing
around gaming updates (hence the Goodreads analogy). So far I've had great
feedback from users that this approach is more valuable to them.

------
BESebastian
Would be nice that if you signed in with a Steam account, it did a bit of
automatic population with what you've already played, are playing, and so on.

Also, some kind of prod with the "to play list" from your unplayed steam
games.

Knocked this up a while ago [http://bellendsebastian.github.io/steam-
backlog/](http://bellendsebastian.github.io/steam-backlog/) and it's kinda
depressing.

~~~
claytoncorreia
Totally, it's on the road map. Also, I may very quite interested in your tech
:) I'll be in touch.

~~~
BESebastian
The source is up on github ([https://github.com/bellendsebastian/steam-
backlog](https://github.com/bellendsebastian/steam-backlog)), if you want to
take a look or use it or whatever, go for it. It's a bit messy as I wrote it
on a hurry one night, but you're free to use whatever if it helps.

------
jon-wood
I'd be surprised if this isn't already in your backlog, but I'd love to be
able to import the list of games I've played from my Steam account (maybe let
me import anything which I've put > 1 hour into). The same for Xbox Live would
be good as well, but probably harder to implement.

~~~
claytoncorreia
Yup, it's on the roadmap but I'd like to figure out something more elegant
than just importing everything you do on other networks. Other sites have done
that and it turns into a "set it and forget it" experience, I want to build
something where people actually come to, share gaming experiences and get
value out of the discussion.

~~~
jon-wood
How about doing something with the weekly email that I noticed in my profile
settings, giving a list of games played over the last week, and the option to
set as your current game or review them?

I'm with you that you probably don't just want another thing that says "Jon
played 120 hours of Civilization V", but given you have the information
available it would probably increase engagement hugely if you could nudge
people to come back now and again. My problem with Goodreads is that I start
using it, and then completely forget it exists again!

